# Saccades



## j-j (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

En voulant réencoder du DivX sous le format pour @TV j'ai des petites saccades sur mon Mac (pas encore tester sur l'@TV) toutes les x secondes, vous avez une idée où cela pourrais provenir. J'utilise la dernière version de VisualHub et j'ai tester avec "optimiser pour Apple TV"


----------



## _RyO_ (4 Mars 2009)

Bonjour

J'ai noté ce problème il y a quelques jours en encodant quelques vidéos pour mon AppleTV. 
Ca saccade toutes les secondes. 

Je vais faire de nouveaux tests d'encodage pour voir si cela peut venir de la qualité demandée, ou autre chose dans ce style...

Cordialement
JC. G


----------



## ipascm (6 Mars 2009)

as tu essayé avec isquint ou FFmpegX? car pour moi je n'ai pas rencontré ce problème. Cependant, as tu réglé un débit assez haut, le problème vient peut etre de la?


----------



## _RyO_ (7 Mars 2009)

Personnellement, j'ai retesté des encodages avec QuickTime et plus de saccades...

Cdt
JC. G


----------

